# My Ariens Sno Thro Died



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Last week while plowing the yard, my 6 hp 80's vintage Ariens Sno Thro died. I heard a loud screech and everything just stopped. Checked the impeller blades and they rotated. I was told that a connecting rod had broken. Did not try to start it. Any ideas before it goes for repair?


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

If the connection rod broke most likely you will need a new engine. Easy way to check.... See if there is a hole in the block. If you can't see one pop the spark plug wire and see if you can turn the engine. If there is no resistance you have no compression or the rod broke. 

However...... the screeching sound...... usually when an engine goes you really hear it. 
I'm wondering if something in the snowblower is broke or jammed. If your mechanically inclined you could take the belts off and see if the engine will turn over with compression. If it does than something in the blower itself is wrong.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Broken rods are the way pretty much all Tecumseh's die. I can't tell you yours is broken without looking at it but if so the most common path is to repower. The most common repower is a harbor freight predator, 212cc.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

When a connecting rod breaks, there is usually a very loud bang. If you pull slowly on the recoil starter, you will here clanking and clunking down in your crankcase. A rod will not always put a hole, or even a dent in the block. But it will make noise when you turn it over, if it doesn't just jam up entirely. If you have a broken rod, a replacement engine is the fix. MH


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I just fixed a motor on an ariens. Guy said he was using it and he got up to a pile and the snow blower rode up the pile and when it tilted back it screeched and died.

It was seized. I pulled the belt and put a wrench on the pulley. real tight but it moved. I dumped the oil or what was left of it, there wasnt much, and it was real black.

I put some marvel mystery oil in the cylinder and worked it around for a while, loosened it up and just kept spinning and spinning. once loose enough I used the recoil to keep spinning it over. when real loose I tried the electric start. filled woth new oil and it is working again. some other repairs were necessary on this one but if yours is just seized it may be salvageable.

It cant hurt to try, its already bad.

Take the plug out and wrench the crank and see if the piston moves. if it does not, its junk, if it does, work on it.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Just because your heard a noise does not mean the engine is shot....If you didn't puke the rod out the side of the case behind the starter/under the fuel cell.....you can buy a new rod for about $15, cleanup the crank with some muratic acid, install the new rod in and be off to the races. Make sure u space the rings at the proper location, check the cylinder for scoring or some type of damage........ More importantly you need to provide more information as to the condition of the motor prior to it stopping. If it was smoking and just an overall POS then it might be a better option to replace the motor.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

I always smelled with exhaust fumes when the snow blower ran. I think the motor has bad rings, even after I adjusted the carb, it still smoked. The oil was changed on a regular basis. Right now it's so cold, I don't want to do anything to it until the weather warms up. I think it's time for a new engine. Will keep you people posted.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The screeching sound would make me think it's more like a bearing in the auger or drive seized up.

When it gets warmer if you want to investigate further you might be able to save yourself some money. Check for engine compression and if it has some I'd pull the belts loose so you can spin the pulleys to see if they feel loose. If they do, tip it up and make sure the drive axle or the various components in the drive aren't seized. My 2 cents.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

If it's in the drive and not the motor I see no reason why you couldn'y just start the unit without the drive or augers engaged. 

Lets not overthink this. Take the spark plug out, look down the hole while pulling the starter rope slowly. If you see a piston moving you have something to work with. If the pull start moves and you see no piston movement you have no connecting rod. If you can't pull the rope there is a chance you can free it up but you likely would be best replacing the motor for the $100 plus a little hardware that the predator costs.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Snow Job said:


> I always smelled with exhaust fumes when the snow blower ran. I think the motor has bad rings, even after I adjusted the carb, it still smoked. The oil was changed on a regular basis. Right now it's so cold, I don't want to do anything to it until the weather warms up. I think it's time for a new engine. Will keep you people posted.


Internal combustion engines smell of exhaust fumes. The fumes are a byproduct of the combustion process. Perhaps you could look into solar/battery powered electric snowblower. I would guess the batteries would emit fumes while charging and discharging...but other than that it would have greatly reduces exhaust fume emissions.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

scipper77 said:


> If it's in the drive and not the motor I see no reason why you couldn'y just start the unit without the drive or augers engaged.


I agree about checking the engine over it's just if the problem isn't there you don't know if something let go in the belt drive and the belt is still gripping the sheave on the end of the motor. Like an idler letting go and the belts twisted about the crankshaft. Just want to make sure the OP checks that the belt isn't the cause of the engine not wanting to turn over.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

scipper77 said:


> If it's in the drive and not the motor I see no reason why you couldn'y just start the unit without the drive or augers engaged.


Not true. If it is friction drive the first half of the drive is always spinning. So if one of the bearings on the metal disc seized up that would cause issues.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Not true. If it is friction drive the first half of the drive is always spinning. So if one of the bearings on the metal disc seized up that would cause issues.


I guess I'm not familiar with the setup on an 80's ariens. I know on my older one there is one pulley on the shaft that connects to one belt that drives everything. If the belt is not engaged then the only thing spinning is the crankshaft pulley.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

scipper77 said:


> I guess I'm not familiar with the setup on an 80's ariens. I know on my older one there is one pulley on the shaft that connects to one belt that drives everything. If the belt is not engaged then the only thing spinning is the crankshaft pulley.


The drive belt is always engages on most snow blowers. The clutch handle just pulls the rubber wheel and metal disc together.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

I pulled the rope and there was no resistance, so something was broken. When the weather turns warmer, I will remove the motor and replace it from Harbor Freight or from Chicago Lawnmower. Will tell you the outcome. Thanks for your advise. My motor is a 6 hp. Here is a link on Ebay that I interested in. http://www.ebay.com/itm/350928748901?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. I hope you don't have one of those dual shaft engines on there.


----------

